

1967: Cosmonaut Crashed Into Earth 'Crying In Rage' - wdaher
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2011/03/18/134597833/cosmonaut-crashed-into-earth-crying-in-rage?ft=1&f=1026 

======
rbanffy
"For a successful technology, reality must take precedence over public
relations, for nature cannot be fooled." Richard Feynman

As an engineer (and I hope those who design spaceships - and nuclear reactors,
as it seems evident lately) you have the obligation to do the best job you are
able to and, if you are not able to do it well, to refuse to do it. Even if
you'll end up missing your sales target or be moved to Siberia.

I feel for Komarov, for the Apollo I crew, for the Soyuz 17, for Challenger
and Columbia and to a host of other people who were killed by careless
engineering.

~~~
Detrus
That notion is covered by Adam Curtis in his "A is For Atom" film.
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1860517361048002456...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1860517361048002456#)

Western and Soviet engineers that made nuclear power stations happen could not
refuse because nuclear was the cultural mania of the day.

------
logjam
"Komarov was honored with a state funeral. Only a chipped heel bone survived
the crash."

I'm confused by what appears to be a badly burned form in the open casket
photo - appears to be more than a "chipped heel bone."

~~~
pohl
_"his body turning molten on impact"_

Perhaps everything else liquefied and was unrecognizable?

